# NE river report, 9-28-06 w/pics



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished a NE river, and did well. It was a rainy/cloudy/cold day, perfect to get salmonoids active, and that they were. Here's some pics of the action:

Here a couple pinks I landed. We hooked and landed several of these.


















A couple NICE kings!


















And, with the cold weather and everything being a bit early this year, I found a "few"( ) of these.


















It's good to see decent fishing again on this side of the state, let's hope it continues !


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice looking fish.. Thanks for the comeback on the PM, I sent you out another one!


----------



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice fish A.S. I'll be up in that area next weekend fishing and bear hunting. maybe I can hook into a few fish like those.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Great Report! We're heading up the NE side this weekend. Sent you a PM....


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice Report and pics! Especially cool seeing those Humpy's!!!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Especially cool seeing those Humpy's!!!


Yeah, that was cool. I'd never caught a pink before, I'd seen them in the Au Sable, but could never hook one. The funny thing was we got every pink at night on glow wobble-glos. I heard and read they're mainly daytime biters, and don't hit well at night. We landed 10-12 of them, they fought pretty scrappy for their size, on 4lb and my croix, they would have been alot more fun. My bro and buddy both caught some nice-sized ones, big, tall humps on them. Every hen was either spawned out, or close to it. Most bucks were in great condition, not for eating though  !


----------



## Capt Hook (Apr 3, 2006)

AuSableSTHD Nice catch!!!


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

Nice mixed bag catch coming from the NE side. I'll be up next weekend. Were the guys in the RV there yet? I try it hit that river before they start ripping the fish.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

There was an RV there, but not alot of people. There are a few rippers. I fished today, 3 skipper steelhead, and a nice squat 12lb loose hen from the Au Sab, I lost one other king. Rippers were out at Foote, and no clues were wading all over the gravel down below the rail .


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

Man nice fish! I have never caught a pink but I would love to! I wish they would plant some pinks over here in the west!
Thanks for the pics!


----------

